# The Rich And The Powerful Still Live Well In Venezuela



## longknife

Of course they do. That's the norm for socialist societies. Those entitled to make decisions for the masses always have the best of everything. The masses starve and struggle, receiving the worst housing, food and medicine. The ones who run things live in fine homes, have plenty of their table, and never worry about having a doctor or medicine available to them.

_EXCLUSIVE - 'Why shouldn't we enjoy ourselves just because the country is burning?' Super-rich Socialists quaff champagne in Venezuela country club while middle class mothers scavenge for scraps in the gutter... and even the DOGS are starving_

_Venezuela's economy was destroyed by 'Chavismo', a form of Socialism, plunging the country into extreme poverty_

_Most people are starving, forced to scavenge for scraps of rotting food in the rubbish dumps of its capital Caracas _

_But MailOnline found pockets of incredible wealth in the impoverished city where life is still luxurious for the elite _

_Meanwhile a 12-year-old scavenges for food and a five-month-old baby with life-threatening asthma goes untreated _

_*The bourgeois*_






Read more: Champagne socialists in Venezuela party as people starve


----------



## irosie91

Knife---the very wealthy live well------wherever they live.


----------



## Fenton Lum

irosie91 said:


> Knife---the very wealthy live well------wherever they live.




Indeed, and as in both america and venezuela, they do so at the expense of society at large.


----------



## irosie91

Fenton Lum said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knife---the very wealthy live well------wherever they live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and as in both america and venezuela, they do so at the expense of society at large.
Click to expand...


they do so largely at the expense of their respective bank accounts


----------



## Fenton Lum

irosie91 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knife---the very wealthy live well------wherever they live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and as in both america and venezuela, they do so at the expense of society at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they do so largely at the expense of their respective bank accounts
Click to expand...


lined by societal wealth extraction in many many instances now days.


----------



## irosie91

Fenton Lum said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knife---the very wealthy live well------wherever they live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and as in both america and venezuela, they do so at the expense of society at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they do so largely at the expense of their respective bank accounts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lined by societal wealth extraction in many many instances now days.
Click to expand...


yes-----all true-----not only "now days"----in fact for thousands of Years


----------



## Fenton Lum

irosie91 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knife---the very wealthy live well------wherever they live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and as in both america and venezuela, they do so at the expense of society at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they do so largely at the expense of their respective bank accounts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lined by societal wealth extraction in many many instances now days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes-----all true-----not only "now days"----in fact for thousands of Years
Click to expand...


Along a continuum perhaps, I’m referring to the rerigging of the American economic and political systems over the past 5-6 decades.  The it had always been this way and always will be argument an utter and complete surrender of ostensible “american values”.


----------



## irosie91

Fenton Lum said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knife---the very wealthy live well------wherever they live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and as in both america and venezuela, they do so at the expense of society at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they do so largely at the expense of their respective bank accounts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lined by societal wealth extraction in many many instances now days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes-----all true-----not only "now days"----in fact for thousands of Years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Along a continuum perhaps, I’m referring to the rerigging of the American economic and political systems over the past 5-6 decades.  The it had always been this way and always will be argument an utter and complete surrender of ostensible “american values”.
Click to expand...


try again----American values ---included the right to private property and accumulation of wealth since the inception of American values


----------



## DoggieDaddy

longknife said:


> Of course they do. That's the norm for socialist societies. Those entitled to make decisions for the masses always have the best of everything. The masses starve and struggle, receiving the worst housing, food and medicine. The ones who run things live in fine homes, have plenty of their table, and never worry about having a doctor or medicine available to them.
> 
> _EXCLUSIVE - 'Why shouldn't we enjoy ourselves just because the country is burning?' Super-rich Socialists quaff champagne in Venezuela country club while middle class mothers scavenge for scraps in the gutter... and even the DOGS are starving_
> 
> _Venezuela's economy was destroyed by 'Chavismo', a form of Socialism, plunging the country into extreme poverty_
> 
> _Most people are starving, forced to scavenge for scraps of rotting food in the rubbish dumps of its capital Caracas _
> 
> _But MailOnline found pockets of incredible wealth in the impoverished city where life is still luxurious for the elite _
> 
> _Meanwhile a 12-year-old scavenges for food and a five-month-old baby with life-threatening asthma goes untreated _
> 
> _*The bourgeois*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Champagne socialists in Venezuela party as people starve



I understand there are a few ex-Nazi Retirees down that way too; and the Boys from Brazil nearby...money from Odessa.


----------



## waltky

Venezuela runnin' outta food...




*Pillaging by Venezuelans reveals depth of hunger*
_Tue, Jun 21, 2016 - FOOD FIGHT: More than 50 food riots, protests and mass looting have erupted across the nation in the past two weeks, with about 87% of Venezuelans unable to buy food_


> With delivery trucks under constant attack, food in Venezuela is now transported under armed guard. Soldiers stand watch over bakeries. The police fire rubber bullets at desperate mobs storming grocery stores, pharmacies and butcher shops. A four-year-old girl was shot to death as street gangs fought over food.  Venezuela is convulsing from hunger.  Hundreds of people in the city of Cumana, home to one of the region’s independence heroes, marched on a supermarket in recent days, screaming for food. They forced open a large metal gate and poured inside. They snatched water, flour, cornmeal, salt, sugar, potatoes, anything they could find, leaving behind only broken freezers and overturned shelves.  And they showed that even in a country with the largest oil reserves in the world, it is possible for people to riot because there is not enough food.
> 
> In the past two weeks alone, more than 50 food riots, protests and mass looting have erupted around the nation.  Scores of businesses have been stripped bare or destroyed. At least five people have been killed.  This is precisely the Venezuela its leaders vowed to prevent.  In one of the nation’s worst moments, riots spread from Caracas, the capital, in 1989, leaving hundreds dead at the hands of security forces. Known as the “Caracazo,” or the “Caracas clash,” they were set off by low oil prices, cuts in subsidies and a population that was suddenly impoverished.  The event seared the memory of a future president, Hugo Chavez, who said the nation’s inability to provide for its people, and the state’s repression of the uprising, were the reasons Venezuela needed a socialist revolution.  Now his successors find themselves in a similar bind — or maybe even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People shout at Venezuelan National Guards, not pictured, during riots for food in Caracas, Venezuela​
> The nation is anxiously searching for ways to feed itself. The economic collapse of recent years has left it unable to produce enough food on its own or import what it needs from abroad. Cities have been militarized under an emergency decree from Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro, the man Chavez picked to carry on with his revolution before he died three years ago.  “If there is no food, there will be more riots,” said Raibelis Henriquez, 19, who waited all day for bread in Cumana, where at least 22 businesses were attacked in a single day last week.  However, while the riots and clashes punctuate the country with alarm, it is the hunger that remains the constant source of unease.  A staggering 87 percent of Venezuelans say they do not have money to buy enough food, the most recent assessment of living standards by Simon Bolivar University found.
> 
> About 72 percent of monthly wages are being spent just to buy food, according to the Center for Documentation and Social Analysis, a research group associated with the Venezuelan Teachers Federation. In April, it found that a family would need the equivalent of 16 minimum-wage salaries to properly feed itself.  Ask people in this city when they last ate a meal, and many will respond that it was not today.  Economists say years of economic mismanagement — worsened by low prices for oil, the nation’s main source of revenue — have shattered the food supply. Sugar fields in the country’s agricultural center lie fallow for lack of fertilizers. Unused machinery rots in shuttered state-owned factories. Staples like corn and rice, once exported, now must be imported and arrive in amounts that do not meet the need.
> 
> MORE


----------



## irosie91

I am too lazy to google-----does Venezuela not have agriculture? -----not a food producing
land?


----------



## Mr Natural

The rich and powerful live well everywhere.

What's your point?


----------



## irosie91

FDR had high blood pressure and died of an intracerebral bleed


----------



## waltky

Maduro's in-laws drug dealers...




*Prosecutor: Venezuela first lady's nephews confess drug deal*
_Jul 24,`16 -- Two nephews of Venezuela's powerful first lady confessed to trying to smuggle 800 kilograms (1,763 pounds) of cocaine into the U.S., according to prosecutors in the politically-charged case._


> The court filings Friday by prosecutors shed new light on the case that has sounded alarm bells about high-level corruption and drug trafficking by Venezuela's political elite at a time of increasing economic and political turmoil in the South American nation.  Efrain Campo and Francisco Flores were arrested last November in Haiti in a sting operation coordinated by the Drug Enforcement Administration. They were then flown to New York, where they are in jail awaiting trial for conspiring to smuggle cocaine into the U.S. Both have pleaded not guilty.
> 
> The documents filed Friday seek to refute a motion by the defendants' attorneys to suppress their post-arrest statements to DEA agents on their way to New York because they allegedly hadn't been informed of their rights and were coerced after being taken into custody by armed men in ski masks in what they at first thought was a kidnapping.  Prosecutors allege Campo and Flores hatched the drug deal in about two months. They said it was first brought to the attention of the DEA by a wheelchair-bound cooperating witness nicknamed "El Sentado," who met Campo and Flores in Honduras and who wound up being killed three weeks after their arrest.
> 
> As part of the DEA investigation, confidential sources were sent to Caracas to meet with the two young men. The court documents include photographs allegedly taken from a secret video of those meetings that prosecutors say show Campo examining a brick of cocaine with plastic gloves as Flores looks on. Campo allegedly said the narcotics came from the Revolutionary Armed Forces of Colombia.  During the meetings, Campo allegedly brags about owning several Ferraris and being at "war" with the U.S. and Venezuela's opposition. He also describes high-level connections with the government that will make it easy to move drugs through Caracas' international airport and prevent any cocaine-laden plane from being follow by law enforcement because, he said, "it departs as if .... someone from our family was on the plane," according to a statement by U.S. attorneys for the southern district of New York.
> 
> In the court filings, Campo first suggested to agents that the cocaine deal was to fund Cilia Flores' congressional campaign.  "I know I said that but in reality it was for me," a court document quotes Campo as telling a DEA agent.  "Campo stated that friends in the drug business had told him to be careful not to get robbed so he made the statement regarding his Mom's campaign for protection," the DEA agent wrote in his post-arrest report.  In reality, Campo said he was struggling financially, earning just $800 a week from a fleet of taxis he owned in Panama, according to the documents. He also described being rebuffed by his cousin, Erick Malpica-Flores, then finance director of state-run oil giant PDVSA, in a plan to charge commissions to businesses trying to collect on debts owed them by the company.
> 
> MORE



See also:

*Veteran Mexican drug lord says he didn't kill DEA agent*
_Sunday 24th July, 2016: Veteran drug lord Rafael Caro Quintero denied carrying out one of the most notorious murders in Mexico's narco wars - the killing of U.S. anti-drugs agent Enrique "****" Camarena in 1985 - and said he was no longer involved in drug trafficking._


> Caro Quintero, convicted of ordering Camarena's torture and murder, was unexpectedly freed from a Mexican prison in 2013 after serving 28 years. The move angered the U.S. government and he then went underground.
> 
> He told Mexican magazine Proceso in an interview published on Saturday that he was not behind the murder of Drug Enforcement Administration agent Camarena, but admitted that he was present.  "I didn't organise, kidnap or kill Mr Camarena...I was in the wrong place," he said, speaking in an undisclosed location.  The DEA said at the time of his release that it would push for him to be tried in a U.S. court. The United States is currently offering a reward of up to US$5 million dollar for information leading to Caro Quintero's recapture.
> 
> Separately, the U.S. Treasury said in May that Caro Quintero was continuing to traffic illegal drugs since being released from a Mexican prison and it named his common-law wife as a key accomplice.  But Caro Quintero, a former leader of the Guadalajara Cartel, said he is no longer involved in the drug trade and just wants to be left in peace. He said he was short of money.  "I'm not a danger to Mexican society or the government or the United States," he said.
> 
> Veteran Mexican drug lord says he didn't kill DEA agent


----------

